# its not bad to keep the ones you love



## jlinder (Jan 28, 2012)

why don't you contact someone that helped me put my relationship into order since he helped my husband has been the best husband you will want to have. if you need to contact the person that helped me,his email address is therealspellcaster at yahoo dot com....there are situations when we do this we have to do to keep our family together as one:iagree:


----------

